# Can an international student graduate from high school in the US??



## abcdef (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi,
I am a student from easter Europe and I'm building the "scheme" of my higher education inUSA in my mind already. I'm in second year of High School and I have already decided that I will go to Ohio State University after high school to study Computer Science. Me and my family have already been taking care of the financial stuff and my uncle in Ohio is willing to support me and cover all my acommodation costs, including food.

I was wondering though, as I have already discussed this with my parents, is somebody like me allowed to go to the US one year earlier and complete my last year of High School AND then going to University, without coming back to my home country or needing to apply for extra permissions?

I have only two months to finish this academic year, is it possible or am I too late? Are high schools in the US as competitive as universities? Is it impossible for international students?
I have plenty of people my age that were in the same school as me and now they went to the US to finish their two last years of high school, but the, just like me, didn't start high school there. And I just can't ask them because they always whine about this topic and find a way to change subject.
Anyways, any reply on this would be highly appreciated, would I have to pay as much as an university? If not, how much? I'm just looking for a normal school, nothing special. Can I get a visa that will allow me to finish the 1 year of high school AND proceed with university without having to get a new visa, or is that impossible?

Also, there are no exchange programs available for students from my country to go to the US, I know this very good, that's not an option.
Thank you very much!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

In only 1 year time, you can't officially graduate from a high school, as you can't take all the prerequisited to graduate in only 1 year time. For Ohio, you don't have the Core Curriculum where you need at least 4 years of math and English. They also require subjects like American History and American Government and so on. Not possible in 1 year time.

Also, you are not the one who decides which university to go to. You need to qualify, and the better their program is, the more competetive it is to get in. I don't know if your university of choice is competetive or not. Bot sometimes it's easier to get in as an International Student, than it is from within the country.
Pay a lot of attention to extracuricculars right now! Do lots of volunteer work, show initiative. They value these things a lot. Without it, you don't get into good universities. And of course: get the highest grades possible if you want to get into the best universities. 


4 years of math, including Algebra II or its equivalent
• 3 years of lab-based science, including physical science and biology, and one year selected from chemistry, physics or advanced biology, engineering science or biomedical science
• 4 years of English
• 3 years of social studies, including American History and American Government
• 1/2 unit of health
• 1/2 unit of physical education
• combination of 5 units to be chosen from among foreign language, fine arts, business, technology and Career Technical


----------



## Camden04 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am sorry but from the scenario you are describing, it seems very improbable, if not impossible. I transferred to the US from Germany and was set back a year because of graduation requirements I didn't have, it wasnt science or math but others such as English, Civics, these are what I remember. And I'm a US citizen so I didn't need a visa so I am not sure about that, but my aunt hosted an exchange student who went back home and returned to the US for college, on a different visa, so it's not the same case.


----------



## abcdef (Feb 17, 2013)

Really? Honestly, I know a lot of people who have went their last year or the second year of high school and they still graduated. There was even an exchange program here in my country that sent students to the US for one year to study and that was for 11th grades only, so after winning it you would complete the 12th grade in the US and basically graduate, but the stupid age limit disqualified me since I was 1 month older than the allowed age...

However, can't I take extra classes in that subject or something like that? Some countries in Europe have about the same thing, only that you just have to re-give the matura tests again (the tests to prove that you have learned through high school years, or graduation tests, whatever). Aren't there similar finals/tests that I can just give and prepare on my own so that I can prove such thing?



EVHB said:


> In only 1 year time, you can't officially graduate from a high school, as you can't take all the prerequisited to graduate in only 1 year time. For Ohio, you don't have the Core Curriculum where you need at least 4 years of math and English. They also require subjects like American History and American Government and so on. Not possible in 1 year time.
> 
> Also, you are not the one who decides which university to go to. You need to qualify, and the better their program is, the more competetive it is to get in. I don't know if your university of choice is competetive or not. Bot sometimes it's easier to get in as an International Student, than it is from within the country.
> Pay a lot of attention to extracuricculars right now! Do lots of volunteer work, show initiative. They value these things a lot. Without it, you don't get into good universities. And of course: get the highest grades possible if you want to get into the best universities.
> ...


I know how the acceptance part at the university works, thanks. I will go to a community college first which is closely connected to the university and you can transfer easily after the second year there, 80% of the students do and considering my grades I know I'll work hard to make that happen...

Thanks anyways.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Contact a local high school, ask for the Guidance Counsellor, and she/he can tell you how it works in their school/county/state.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The law does not allow an alien student (F-1) to attend public elementary school. A student may attend public secondary school, but not for more than 12 months and the student must reimburse the school board for the full cost of the education. Hence U.S. public high schools are prohibited from issuing a SEVIS Form I-20 to alien students. However, you may attend a private high school if this school is an approved academic institution and can issue a SEVIS I-20 to you


----------

